# (boatless) 10-6-2012 lower Keys tarpon and snook



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice. How did you cook that fish did you deep fry it with the skin on? Ive always wanted to try that.


----------



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually dont eat fish ;-) However, my family loves them! So yeah, they do fry em with the skin on and swear by them like that! 

-swordfish


----------

